# Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps



## pbcom (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

auf der Suche nach einem Teich-Forum bin ich nun hier gelandet und möchte somit mit meinem ersten Beitrag beginnen.

Wir planen einen Gartenteich und benötigen dringend Hilfestellung da die Grube bereits ausgebaggert ist und die weiteren Arbeiten ausgeführt werden müssen. Ich hatte noch nie einen solchen Teich gebaut, bin jedoch handwerklich recht begabt .

Der Teich soll als Gartenteich genutzt werden, der sich optisch in die Holzterrasse integriert. Goldfische sind herzlich eingeladen, ebenfalls Amphibien. Kois werden wir definitiv keine einsetzen, gelegentlich allerdings unsere Füße reinhalten. Selbstverständlich hätten wir gerne sauberes Wasser.

Die Grundfläche soll relativ großzügig wirken, es sind viele Flachstellen geplant. Die von oben sichtbare Wasserfläche beträgt ca. 5m x 12m. Die maximale tiefe beträgt ca. 1m und läuft nur auf einer Breite von ebenfalls etwa 1m entlang des Teichs (siehe Bilder). Auf der rechten Seite würde ich gerne, vorausgesetzt es ist empfehlenswert und ausführbar, einen „flachen Sandstrand“ einarbeiten. Wenn es möglich sein sollte, dann würden wir die Fläche an dieser Seite um den Teich mit Steinen und Sand planen - es ist jedoch kein Musskriterium.

Eine dezente LED-Beleuchtung wäre als Highlight toll, da wir den Teich aus dem großen Galeriefenster sehen können.

Die Stelle ist momentan noch relativ sonnig, d.h. im Sommer bis ca. 19Uhr Sonne. Es ist jedoch denkbar, dass ich eine Teilbeschattung z.B. mit einem Sonnesegel einplane.

*Nun kommen jede Menge Fragen auf mich zu:*

1) Ist die Form besonders in Bezug auf die schmale aber lange Tiefwasserzone sowie die großzügigen Flachwasserzonen soweit man es auf den Bildern erkennen kann in Ordnung?

2) Am Teichrand wollte ich Kantsteine 100cm x 20cm x 5cm einbetonieren. Die Folie/Vlies wird um die Steinkante gelegt und mit Kieselsteinen abgedeckt. Wie hoch sollte der Kantstein über den geplanten Wasserpegel sein?

3) Welche Technik (Filter, Pumpe usw.) muss verwendet werden. Ursprünglich hatte ich etwa 1000 EUR für die Technik zum Selbsteinbau eingeplant und mache mir langsam Sorgen, dass die Grube viel zu großzügig gemacht wurde :-(

4) An welchen Stellen sollte das Wasser vom Pumpe/Filter ab- und wieder zugeführt werden? Ist das zuführen über einen Bachlauf sinnvoll?

5) Gibt es Erfahrungen zum Thema Wasserverdunstung? Oder muss ich mir da keine Sorgen machen? Im Moment habe ich Bedenken, dass die Flachwasserzonen bedingt durch die niedrige Tiefe und die vielen Sonnenstunden das Austrocknen vergünstigen.

6) Was sollte man beim ersten Einfüllen von Wasser beachten? Ich habe zurzeit noch keinen separaten Wasserzähler und möchte ungern bei der nächsten Wasserjahresabrechnung einen Schock bekommen. Besteht die Möglichkeit evtl. über die Freiwillige Feuerwehr kostengünstiger ans Wasser ranzukommen?

Die Bilder zeigen den jetzigen Stand. Die Grube ist ca. 12m lang und die Breite schwankt zwischen 4 bis 5 m. Die Tiefste Stelle ist 1m tief, die Flachwassezone liegt zwischen 40-50cm. Genaue Maßen kann ich gerne auf Wunsch erstellen. Die Schur im ersten Bild zeigt die geplante Wasserhöhe.

LG, Peter


----------



## pyro (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Ich kann mir anhand der Bilder leider schlecht vorstellen wo Teich und wo Garten sein soll, bis auf die Tiefzone ist das nicht recht deutlich erkennbar...

Tiefzone 1m... mach die tiefer. 1,20 sollte das mindeste sein bei der Teichgröße.

senkrechte Wände... wäre nicht mein Fall

Von der Form kann ein Teich alle möglichen Formen annehmen. Moderne Teiche zwischen Terasse, Pflaster und so sind oftmals rechteckig. Da hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack, mir gefällt ein natürlicher Teich der sich in den Garten einfügt mit schiefem gebogenen Rand besser.

Zur Ufergestaltung müsstest Du hier suchen, da gibt es einige Infos darüber. Meiner Meinung nach auch über betonierte Ufer mit Steinen.

Die benötigte Technik hängt stark davon ab was für einen Teich du willst. Ein Pflanzenteich braucht fast nichts, ein Koiteich sehr viel Technik.

Pumpe und Einlauf sollte so plaziert sein das sich eine möglichst grosse Bewegung im Wasser bildet. Ein Bachlauf wäre ein zusätzlicher Filter.

Bezüglich Verdunstung ist es egal wie tief das Wasser ist würde ich sagen. Je nach Wasseroberfläche verdunstet je Qm ein gewisser Teil.
Worauf sich die Flachwasserzone bei sonnigem Wetter eher auswirkt ist die Temperatur des Wassers. Die steigt recht rasch an wenn das Wasser grossteils sehr flach ist.

So teuer ist Wasser auch nicht. Achte aber darauf das Du für das Wasser keine Kanalgebühr bezahlen musst. Ich weis nicht wie das bei Euch abgerechnet wird. Manche Häuser haben eine extra Wasseruhr für Gartenwasser, bei uns in der Gemeinde zahlt man im Sommer so viel Kanalgebühren wie man im Winterhalbjahr benötigt hat. 

Die Feuerwehr ist nicht dazu da, Gartenteiche zu befüllen und sollte auch sorgsam mit Trinkwasser umgehen. Wenn Du natürlich selbst lange Jahre aktives Feuerwehrmitglied bist könnte ein Freundschaftsdienst möglich sein.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Schönes Projekt, Peter

Ich stecke auch mitten drin, daher nur ein kurzer Hinweis: die Folie muss zum Schutz gegen UV und Eis abgedeckt werden!

Mit den Randsteinen geht das nur über Ufermatten. Die haben einen gewisse "Saugwirkung" und ich plane daher 10 cm ein - ich habe zumindest gelesen, dass dies reichen soll.
Alternativ zu Randsteinen gibt es auch Teichrandsysteme. Da ist man etwas flexibler mit der Gestaltung und ist nicht ganz so aufwendig. Ich habe mal ein Foto vom Bau meines Filtergrabens / Bodenfilter angehängt. Da habe ich auf der einen Seite Randsteine und auf der anderen Seite ein Teichrandsystem.

Technik und Filter ist ein großes Kapitel. Ich persönlich bevorzuge ein Schwerkraftsystem.
Aber das must du dann entsprechen einplanen. Gut ist wenn der Abfluss und Zufluss möglichst weit auseinander liegen, um eine Durchströmung zu erhalten.
Bei deinem Teich ist es ja eher eine lange / rechteckige Grundform. Da bietet es sich an dies an den gegenüberliegenden kurzen Seiten einzuplanen. Ich persönlich würde die Wände auch nicht so steil gestalten.
So ich muss jetzt raus - meine Teichbaustelle ruft!

Viel Erfolg,

Knut


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hi

Ich rate dir zunächst mal nichts mehr zu machen und erst mal die Informationen hier zu sammeln.
Vieles findest du hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
Ich würde an der Terrasse solche Leisten verwenden wie es sie zB. bei NG gibt. Da hast du einen sauberen abschluss. Aber nicht das Erdreich zu weit oder zu steil abgraben. Strand ist durchaus möglich und an dieser Stelle auch sinnvoll. Da kann man tolle Pflanzen einbringen , die nicht zu hoch wachsen aber ein schönen Rahmen bilden und Abgrenzung des Weges bewirken. MM nach habt ihr da schon zu viel weg genommen. Flachwasserzone sollte umlaufend sein. Nicht unbedingt komplett herum stufenweise, man kann da in  der höhe schon spielen. Nicht zu steil. 
Ich habe das Ufer bei mir eigentlich ganz gut hin bekommen muss ich sagen. Ich würde nur die Zonen nicht mehr so steil abfallen lassen. Der Sand rutscht leider stellenweise ab, sodass man noch Folie sieht.
Speziell zu deinem Sandstrand solltest du dir mal mein Album (gestern frisch angelegt) anschauen. Dann hast du es bildlich vor dir. Kann man natürlich beliebig verlängern. Mir war es nur wichtig, dass der Übergang sanft verläuft und natürlich aussieht.
Leider Ist das mit den Rasenkantensteinen nicht so natürlich. Das werde ich wohl ändern. Mir fällt es zu sehr als künstlicher Schandfleck ins Auge. 
Noch ein paar kurze Denkanstöße
Zu 2) Der Wasserspiegel wird vom niedrigsten Punkt bestimmt. Sind die Kantsteine alle gleichhoch, bestimmen sie den max. Wasserspiegel.
Zu 4) Bachlauf heizt das Wasser auf, da sich so eine kleine Menge Wasser besser erwärmen lässt. Algen lieben warmes Wasser.... Pflanzen allgemein aber auch.
Zu 5) Verdunstung ist ein natürlicher Prozess. Die Pflanzen kommen mit normalen Schwankungen klar. Je tiefer das Wasser desto stabiler ist die Temperatur dort. Die Flachwasserzonen können ruhig vorhanden sein. Nur nicht überhand nehmen (viel wäre zb. 50% der Wasseroberfläche)

Man kann gut Schwimmblattpflanzen in tiefere Zonen setzen, die das Wasser beschatten oder auf die Hauptsonnenseite speziell extra hohe Pflanzen setzen. Natürlich muss man beachten, wie und wo man sich nachher gerne und öfter aufhält um sich nicht die Sicht zu versperren...

Und zu Schluss noch eins... Amphibien (speziell ihre Nachkommen) und Fische mögen sich nicht besonders...

Grüße Michael


----------



## pbcom (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

@pyro
Die Vertiefung auf 1,20 sollte noch möglich sein. Die senkrechten Wände werden noch leicht entschärft bzw. die Formen per Handarbeit geformt. 
Im Bezug auf die Technik bin ich mir wirklich nicht schlüssig. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann müssten keine Fische sein aber meine Frau hätte gerne welche.

@Wie_der_Eisbaer
Dein verwendetes Teichrandsystem macht mich neugierig. Damit könnte ich wesentlich flexibler als mit Kantsteinen das Ufer zum Garten gestallten. Allerdings verstehe ich auf deinem Foto nicht warum die Folie drunter und nicht drüber ist ¿ (Ironie)

@Michael der 2.
Danke für den Link, ich lese schon seit Stunden und es nimmt kein Ende


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*



pbcom schrieb:


> @pyro
> Die Vertiefung auf 1,20 sollte noch möglich sein. Die senkrechten Wände werden noch leicht entschärft bzw. die Formen per Handarbeit geformt.
> Im Bezug auf die Technik bin ich mir wirklich nicht schlüssig. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann müssten keine Fische sein aber meine Frau hätte gerne welche.
> 
> ...



Sorry, die schwarze "Folie" ist nur ein Unkrautvlies, damit nicht immer Dreck nachrutscht.

Vlies und Folie gehen natürlich drüber!  Ich habe mal ein aktuelles Bild angehängt. In meinem eigenen Beitrag sind noch mehr Bilder - ich muss mal ein Album anlegen...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=432028#post432028

Es handelt sich um dieses System:
http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de...dband-fuer-Teichfolie-14-cm-x-12-5-m::93.html

Für den eigentlichen Teich überlege ich aber eine dieser Rasenkanten zu nehmen:
http://mnrainman.com/page/35 
Scheint biegsamer zu sein und es gibt andere Höhen. Und Pflöcke gibt es in allen möglichen Versionen im Netz zu kaufen.

Ach ja, am Randstein habe ich die Folie flächig verklebt und die Ufermatte mit Schienen angeschraubt (nicht die teuren von NG, sondern einfache Edelstahl-Teppichübergangsprofile).

Viel Erfolg!

Knut


----------



## pbcom (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Ich habe heute die Kantsteine für die Umrandung weiter gesetzt und dabei die Wasserfläche verkleinert(!), entlang der Schnur geht es dann demnächst weiter. Die Länge ist immer noch 12m allerdings das eine Ufer wird zum flachen Strand gebaut d.h. relativ sanfte Vertiefung. Die Breite habe ich oben auf 3,5m und unten am künftigen Strand auf 2m begrenzt (siehe Bild 1). Die Randzone (könnte mit groben Mineralgemisch und oberrum mit Kieselsteinen abgedeckt werden, somit würde Regenwasser gut versickern. Ein paar Gräser (evtl. in Topf gesetzt) könnten es auflockern. Oder ich mache in der Randzone einen echten Ufergraben.

Aktuell komme ich jetzt auf eine Wasseroberfläche von etwa 36m² und das grob gerechnete Teichvolumen beträgt etwa 20-23m³.

Dann habe ich mit meiner Frau gesprochen und wir werden dieses Jahr keine Fische reinsetzten. Nächstes Jahr folgt dann eine sparsame Kleinfischbestückung (ohne Goldfische).

Dann bitte nochmals um eine den heutigen Fakten angepasste Technikempfehlung. Eine Alternative wäre evtl. auch ein System zu Verwenden, welches ausbaufähig ist und somit mit den Teichanforderungen aufrüstbar wäre. Mein Problem ist momentan das Budget, ich würde jetzt lieber max. 1TEUR ausgeben und nächstes Jahr noch was drauflegen. An der weissen Nachbarsgarage (Siehe Bild 2) wäre durchaus genug Platz für Technik.

Zwei Fragen noch bezüglich BA.
Muss dieser zwingend im Boden montiert sein oder geht es auch seitlich in der Steilwand? Wenn im Boden dann muss der Anschluß (das Rohr) wagerecht zum Filter/Pumpe oder geht es auch nach oben? Würde gerne die Technik über den Wasserspiegel bauen, deshalb die Frage.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Peter,

ein sehr interessantes Projekt! Wird bestimmt toll!

In Sachen Technik. Ich realisiere gerade einen Teich in ähnlicher Größe. Schau mal in meinen Thread "Teich 2.0". Ich habe meine Technik komplett in der Bucht zusammen gestupft und lag bei ca. 500,00 Euro. Sollte für Deine Teichgröße auch passen...

Zum Thema Bodenablauf. Der sollte an die tiefste Stelle im Teich, denn da sammelt sich auch der Dreck. Das Rohr kann dann auch aufsteigend sein, das ist kein Problem.

Ein Wort noch zur Tiefe. Meist bleibt es nicht bei ein paar Kleinfischen. Irgendwann soll es dann auch was Größeres sein... Deshalb, nimm die Schaufel in die Hand und quäle Dich noch ein bisschen. Du wirst sicher mal für jeden Zentimeter dankbar sein. Zudem bekommst Du über Tiefe am schnellsten Volumen. Und Volumen ist das Zauberwort beim Teichbau.

Apropos Teichbau... Achtung! Warnung! Teichbau, Wasser im Garten und Fische machen süchtig! 

Viele Grüße und jede Menge Spaß,
Holger


----------



## Sternie (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Peter,
wenn du einen Hydranten in der Nähe hast, kannst du bei deinem Wasserversorger ein Standrohr mit Wasseruhr leihen. 
Wir haben das gegen eine geringe Mietgebühr gemacht und nur die reinen Wasserkosten ohne Abwassergebühren gezahlt. Die Feuerwehr befüllt die Teiche nicht überall. Da gibt es wohl grosse Unterschiede in den einzelnen Orten.

Rechne lieber mit einem ziemlichen Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung, Fadenalgen entfernen usw.. Wir leiten das Wasser, wenn der Teich überläuft, in Container. Im Sommer kann es dann wieder zum Auffüllen des Teichs genutzt werden. Die andere Möglichkeit ist die hier im Forum oft genannte Gartenwasseruhr, damit die Kosten im Rahmen bleiben.

LG Christoph


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Der Einbau eines Bodenablaufes macht in jedem Fall Sinn. Da er Bodenablauf heißt, sollte er im Teichboden auch eingebaut werden. Die Standard-BA sind für Schwerkraftbetrieb ausgelegt und werden mit 110er KG-Rohr zum Filter geführt. Das sollte meistens auch unter der Teichfolie erfolgen und in erster Linie waagerecht, bzw. eine leichte Steigung von 1cm je lfd.m in Richtung Filter haben. Warum? Damit du die Rohrleitungen auch mal rückspülen kannst und so der Dreck auch wieder raus kommt. Ansonsten kannst du mit der Verrohrung außerhalb des Teichbeckens auch wieder höher gehen, was dann über 30° - besser 15°KG-Bögen/Winkel erfolgen sollte. Wichtig ist nur, dass Du dann in Schwerkraft zum Vorfilter kommst und dieses bei deinem weiteren Aufbau berücksichtigst. Holger hat dieses Prinzip in "Teich2.0" umgesetzt und hat somit folgend ein Halbschwerkraftsystem gebaut.

Was ich noch anmerken mag, ist deine Flachzone. Wenn dort Pflanzen stehen sollen!? - Wie willst Du diese setzen? In Körbe auf die blanke Folie oder in Substrat. Bei Körben kein Ding, aber in Substrat brauchst du irgendwie auch Kanten um das Substrat zu halten.

Auch würde ich die Steilwände so weit wie möglich begradigen und so viel wie möglich noch abtragen. Das ist alles noch Volumen!


----------



## pbcom (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Danke für die Infos, Holger ein schönes Projekt! 
Ich werde mir da was von abgucken.



Zacky schrieb:


> Der Einbau eines Bodenablaufes macht in jedem Fall Sinn. Da er Bodenablauf heißt, sollte er im Teichboden auch eingebaut werden. Die Standard-BA sind für Schwerkraftbetrieb ausgelegt und werden mit 110er KG-Rohr zum Filter geführt. Das sollte meistens auch unter der Teichfolie erfolgen und in erster Linie waagerecht, bzw. eine leichte Steigung von 1cm je lfd.m in Richtung Filter haben. Warum? Damit du die Rohrleitungen auch mal rückspülen kannst und so der Dreck auch wieder raus kommt. Ansonsten kannst du mit der Verrohrung außerhalb des Teichbeckens auch wieder höher gehen, was dann über 30° - besser 15°KG-Bögen/Winkel erfolgen sollte. Wichtig ist nur, dass Du dann in Schwerkraft zum Vorfilter kommst und dieses bei deinem weiteren Aufbau berücksichtigst. Holger hat dieses Prinzip in "Teich2.0" umgesetzt und hat somit folgend ein Halbschwerkraftsystem gebaut.
> 
> Was ich noch anmerken mag, ist deine Flachzone. Wenn dort Pflanzen stehen sollen!? - Wie willst Du diese setzen? In Körbe auf die blanke Folie oder in Substrat. Bei Körben kein Ding, aber in Substrat brauchst du irgendwie auch Kanten um das Substrat zu halten.
> 
> Auch würde ich die Steilwände so weit wie möglich begradigen und so viel wie möglich noch abtragen. Das ist alles noch Volumen!



Die Flachzone ist momentan recht wagerecht d.h. ich dachte an Substrat aber sicherlich geht da einiges auch runter, gerade wenn man in den Teich rein muss. Hmmm... wie sollte man das noch ändern? Pflanzkörbe ginge zu not zwar auch aber sieht nicht so gut aus im flachem Wasser.

Da die Garage als Technikort doch nicht so gut und zu weit vom Teich ist, muss ein Alternativort her. Optisch würde mir ein Holzpodest (Rund, gleiches Holz wie Terrasse) sehr gut gefallen (siehe Bild). Somit wäre das Verlegen der Leitungen kein Problem, ich müsste allerdings die Technik unter dem Podest verstecken. Geht das?

*Was haltet ihr davon? Wie viel Platz benötigt der Schacht? *


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo,


> Die Flachzone ist momentan recht wagerecht d.h. ich dachte an Substrat aber sicherlich geht da einiges auch runter, gerade wenn man in den Teich rein muss.



dem kann man ganz leicht Abhilfe schaffen, indem man die Flachzone leich nach aussen
hängen lässt, somit kann das Substrat nicht mehr in die Tiefe abrutschen.

LG Markus


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Das mit der Flachzone hat Markus ja schon gesagt und was die Größe deines Technikschachtes betrifft, ist so leicht nicht zu sagen. Die Idee mit dem runden Schacht sieht schön aus, aber eher unzweckmäßig. In einen eckigen Schacht kannst die die Technik einfach besser unterbringen, aber der Deckel - in deinem Fall, das Holzpodest - kann natürlich auch kreisrund gemacht werden. Das sieht sicherlich auch netter aus.

Die Größe hängt davon ab, was Du letztendlich an Technik - Vorfiler - Pumpe - Verrohrung dort einbauen möchtest. Er sollte zumindest auch so groß sein, dass Du zusätzlich darin stehen kannst und an die Geräte auch ran kommst.


----------



## pbcom (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Das mit der nach außen hängenden Flachzone ist ein guter Tipp. 

Ich habe vorhin mit NaturaGart telefoniert, scheint ein guter Laden zu sein oder?

Hab den einige Infos/Fotos gemailt, die machen mir eine Planung und Kostenvoranschlag bzw. Empfehlung für die Technik. 

Da bin ich aber gespannt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Servus Peter,

NG ist so weit ich weis Branchenführer in Deutschland, die haben auf alle Fälle Ahnung,
aber sind halt auch nicht ganz billig.
Ich hab meine Folie, wie sehr viele von NG .

LG Markus


----------



## pbcom (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Nach einer kleinen Unterbrechung, wegen weiterer kleiner Gartenprojekte, geht es mit dem Teich weiter. 

Die Teichgrube wurde noch etwas erweitert, so wurde eine Stelle tiefer gegraben und die Flachwasserzonen geformt. Die Umrandung mittels Rasenkantsteine wurde abgeschlossen. 

Die Idee mit dem Holzpodest habe ich begraben, dafür kommt etwa mittig eine flache Brücke quer über den Teich. Somit wird dem Teich wenigstens etwas Schatten spendiert.
Für die Brücke habe ich verstärkte Fundamente gesetzt, damit die Last nicht nur auf den Kantsteinen lastet. 

Vlies 325g wurde verlegt und mit Klebeband fixiert und die EPDM Folie 6,10x14m grob verlegt. 

Zuerst hatte ich die Folie ziemlich straff verlegt, weil ich gehofft habe, die geht schon in die Ecken rein  sah optisch aber gut aus, fast keine Falten.
Laut Hersteller (Firestone) ist die Folie bis 300% dehnbar, das stimmt zwar aber es ist wie Gummi d.h. die Dehnung geht gleich wieder zurück. 

Nun habe ich die Folie etwas lockerer verlegt und hoffe, dass ich es morgen noch etwas besser hinbekomme. Aber schaut am besten selbst...


----------



## samorai (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Peter!
Eine Brücke ist immer ein Dreckeinträger hoch zehn.Verhindern kannst Du es, in dem ein Blech bei geraden Brücken zwischen den Trägerholmen befestigt wird, oder bei gebogenen Brücken Segmentbleche verarbeitet werden. Keiner schaut durch die Bretter also fällt es auch nicht weiter auf,zur Not geht auch Folie die man absaugen kann. Die Wiederlager der Brücke brauchen nur 10 cm breit sein, das Trägerholz sollte 1cm Luft haben, ich meine den rechtwinkligen Ausschnitt, manchmal stehen auch drei Mann auf der Brücke zB. dann muß sie sich bewegen und dehnen können.

LG Ron!


----------



## pbcom (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Ron,

gerne nehme ich Tipps zum Brückenbau an. Ein Blech bzw. Folie unterwärts zwischen den Trägerholmen, du meinst als "Auffang" für Schmutz? Also die begehbaren Bretter (Bankhirai Holz oder WMF Dielen) werden quer als 1m Dielen mit den Trägerholmen verschraubt. Da diese Dielen geriffelt sind wird natürlich der feine Schmutz (Erde, Sand) sich wohl eher dort sammeln bzw. vom Wind in den Teich befördert werden. 

Außerdem befürchte ich es, wenn es regnet der im Blech aufgefangene Schmutz mit regenwasser ausgespült wird.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## muh.gp (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo,

anbei der Beitrag zu meinem Brückenbau. Auf das verzinkte Stahlgestell kommen dann noch quer verlegte Holzdielen. Die Länge der Brücke beträgt 3 Meter, breit ist das Grundgestell 80 cm und die Dielen werden knapp einen Meter breit.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/436124/30

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Peter!
Das mit dem Regenwasser ist gar kein Problem.
Zwischen den Trägerholmen am Anfang und am Ende ziehst Du eine Dachlatte ein, daran wird die Kappilarsperre befestigt, die wird unter der Brücke weiter gezogen, dann steht die Folie senkrecht.Das Blech überlappt die Sperre und so kann das Regenwasser unter der Folie verschwinden. Das erste Brett setzt Du da drüber und nichts ist zu sehen. Es kann ruhig über die Holmenden drüberstehen um alles zu verdecken.
Noch ein Tipp für die Steher für's Geländer: lasse sie zwischen zwei Fußbretter ein, das gibt mehr Stabilität, die meißten Gäste lehnen sich gerne mal über die Brücke bzw. testen das Geländer, vollkommen unbewusst.

LG Ron!


----------



## pbcom (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Es tut sich was. Die Steine werden gewaschen und ausgelegt. Zum Wochenende wird die NG Ufermatte ausgelegt und mit Steinen fixiert.


----------



## pbcom (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

NG Ufermatte ist nun verlegt und es wurden einige Steine gewaschen und ausgelegt... etwas Wasser ist auch schon drin und der Filter läuft schon mal.

Es ist viel Arbeit gewesen aber so langsam sieht man das Ergebnis. Ich hoffe, dass ich in etwa 2 bis ? Wochen fertig bin


----------



## pbcom (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Das Wasser ist nun vollständig da, mit meiner Berechnung von ca. 25m³ lag ich etwas falsch. Laut meiner Wasseruhr sind nun 18m³ reingekommen. Die ersten Pflanzen sind auch schon da.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Peter

Ist richtig schön geworden und wenn die Pflanzen dann erst richtig da sind... 

Für welche Technik hast du dich denn jetzt beim Filter entschieden?

Scheinbar ja ohne Bodenablauf, oder?

Gruß, Knut


----------



## pbcom (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Knut,

von den Pflanzen wollte ich noch ein paar reinsetzen. Gibt es eine "Faustformel" wieviele Pflanzen ein Teich benötigt bzw. verträgt? Gleiches gilt für die Uferumrandung... 

Die Technik ist sehr überschaubar, habe mich doch für ein Saugsystem entschieden:
*- Jebao SUPERECO Teichpumpe bis 10000l/h 85W 
- Filter Wiltec CBF-350B
- UVC Wiltec 36W CUV-236*

Für mein Teichvolumen (18m³) scheint die Technik ausreichend zu sein.

Preis/Leistung scheint bei diesem Hersteller top zu sein, die Langzeiterfahrungen werden es noch zeigen.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Micha61 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Peter,

warst ja richtig fleißig
Schön geworden!!
Hoffentlich bleibt das mit dem Kies am Teichboden und dem Filter auch so, ich drück Dir die Daumen.


LG Micha


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*

Hallo Peter 

Für die Pflanzen gibt es hier sicher Spezialisten - da bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger...

Als Orientierung kann man sich aber bestimmt an NG halten
http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/Teichpflanzen-Sortimente/Universelle-Startbepflanzung/

Aber vermutlich ist es dann wie bei fast jeder Garten-Neuanlage: erstmal sieht es zu wenig aus und man pflanzt zu viel und zu dicht und nach ein paar Jahren muss man radikal "ausmisten".

Wobei für einen Teich es am Anfang sicher gut ist wenn er eine ordentliche Startbepflanzung bekommt. Wichtig sind auch Unterwasserpflanzen zum Reinigen des Wassers!

Aber frag mal im Forum, da geben immer welche überschüssige Pflanzen ab.

Ach ja, zur Technik: saugst du nur am Grund ab, oder ist ein Skimmer für die Oberflächenabsaugung zumindest vorgesehen?


Gruß, Knut


----------



## pbcom (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau - bitte um konstruktive Kritik und Tipps*



Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> Ach ja, zur Technik: saugst du nur am Grund ab, oder ist ein Skimmer für die Oberflächenabsaugung zumindest vorgesehen?



Hallo Knut,

momentan wird nur am Grund (tiefste Stelle) gesaugt. Einen Skimmer habe ich gedanklich bereits eingeplant. In der Mitte kommt noch eine möglichst gerade Brücke über den Teich, dort wollte ich den Skimmer evtl. verstecken.

Gruß, Peter


----------

